# Vinyl peeling off shirts



## Thundertoes (Jun 11, 2007)

Good Morning Guys, I have been using the Spectracut products on shirts that I have sold. Well yesterday, I got my third customer back with the product peeling off the shirt. What am I doing wrong????? I pre-press.....I have the right temperature.....I have even been pressing at that temperature and suggested time three times...to try to ensure that it stays stuck on. What does this mean? I'm using the Eco Spectracut. And now I have an order that the customer wants to pick up today...but the font is sooooo skinny that I'm scared to do it, if it won't stay stuck on with a regular size font, won't the skinny lines of a script be the first to fail? I have noticed though, that the returns are all black shirts, I do a lot of black shirts.....so is it just that I have more black out there, or is black the problem? Please help.....I'm reluctant to do this order this morning until I have an answer. 

Thanks so much,
Jacky


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

How long is your pre-press on black and where are you located?


----------



## Thundertoes (Jun 11, 2007)

About 6 seconds and I live in SW Florida.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

You need to increase your pre-press and understand Florida humidity. At six seconds I doubt you are removing all the moisture from those black tees, espcially heavyweight tees or hoodies. I would stay away from thin fonts as well.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Thundertoes said:


> Good Morning Guys, I have been using the Spectracut products on shirts that I have sold. Well yesterday, I got my third customer back with the product peeling off the shirt. What am I doing wrong????? I pre-press.....I have the right temperature.....I have even been pressing at that temperature and suggested time three times...to try to ensure that it stays stuck on. What does this mean? I'm using the Eco Spectracut. And now I have an order that the customer wants to pick up today...but the font is sooooo skinny that I'm scared to do it, if it won't stay stuck on with a regular size font, won't the skinny lines of a script be the first to fail? I have noticed though, that the returns are all black shirts, I do a lot of black shirts.....so is it just that I have more black out there, or is black the problem? Please help.....I'm reluctant to do this order this morning until I have an answer.
> 
> Thanks so much,
> Jacky


Are you pressing again after it cools down just to insure it is pressed. be sure to place a piece of parchment paper over it first. let us know.


----------



## Thundertoes (Jun 11, 2007)

Yes, I do press again, sometimes more than once. I haven't been using the parchment paper though...I've been using the teflon sheet. Would this make a difference?


----------



## lauerja (Aug 8, 2006)

If the font is to skinny it will peel after a wash or two because there is not enough adhesive to keep the vinyl down.

I try to stay away from any font that is to skinny espcialyy when the customer then wants the height or the letter to be small (1/4" or under), otherwise it ends up peeling off.


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

sounds like a pressure problem to me. have you tried adding more pressure?


----------



## Thundertoes (Jun 11, 2007)

It's as hard to close (the press) as it can be. I have a Hix swingman. So, is this problem not normal? Do the rest of you not have returns like this? Maybe it could be the product I'm using? I did the order yesterday, but I used a diferent brand of vinyl.....so I guess I'll just have to wait and see if that comes back. I was thinking the cutter and vinyl was sooooo easy...but all these returns are making me wonder.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Thundertoes said:


> Yes, I do press again, sometimes more than once. I haven't been using the parchment paper though...I've been using the teflon sheet. Would this make a difference?


No it is just what I use.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Thundertoes said:


> It's as hard to close (the press) as it can be. I have a Hix swingman. So, is this problem not normal? Do the rest of you not have returns like this? Maybe it could be the product I'm using? I did the order yesterday, but I used a diferent brand of vinyl.....so I guess I'll just have to wait and see if that comes back. I was thinking the cutter and vinyl was sooooo easy...but all these returns are making me wonder.


It shouldn't be the material. We have conducted lots of wash tests with good results. Can you send me the shirt to look at?

What is the garment made of, what brand, are there any seams effecting your pressure? Are you sure the press is to temperature?


----------



## Thundertoes (Jun 11, 2007)

Josh, what kind of a tool would I need to buy to check on the press temperature? and, where would I buy such a thing? If these are not problems that anyone else has, then it must be the press, right? the shirts are usually 100% cotton t shirts - regular Gildan, Anvil or Jerzees brands.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Thundertoes said:


> Josh, what kind of a tool would I need to buy to check on the press temperature? and, where would I buy such a thing? If these are not problems that anyone else has, then it must be the press, right? the shirts are usually 100% cotton t shirts - regular Gildan, Anvil or Jerzees brands.


There are temperature strips that you can usually get from the manufacturer of the press or I know some members have used a heat/ray gun from Home depot.

There is an outside chance that it could be the roll, but I really doubt it. Were the returns from the same roll - all the same color?


----------



## Thundertoes (Jun 11, 2007)

No, not from the same roll.....some were red and the others were white. But all were EcoFilm.

I'll check Home Depot for the heat/ray gun.

Jacky


----------



## cmyk (Dec 3, 2007)

hi!

i just searched www.homedepot.com for that "heat/ray gun", but their search engine did'nt help.
could you copy/paste the url adress, please?

thank you!

regarding your problem, sorry, i can't help ( i expect my first cutter-plotter to arrive here tomorow )


----------



## lost1 (May 12, 2007)

I have never seen them at the Depot.
Fellers and Harbor Freight have them. Google IR gun


----------



## cmyk (Dec 3, 2007)

got it..ok, thank you!


----------



## Earnest (Dec 7, 2007)

I have had this in the past. When you press the vinyl and peel the clear off. You put craft paper over it and hit it again. The only time I get vinyl back is if the shirt has been washed prior to me pressing it.

Ernie


----------



## gadget (Jul 16, 2007)

re a heat gun...i am out of town at this time...and i do use a heat gun...I forgot the name of it..so if you want to send me an email to remind me i will tell you more...It is excellent..it shoots a laser and you can hit the different spots all around the heating platen....you can then see if you have any cold spots as well as it registering the temp at each spot...I also used it to shoot at my A/C vents to see what temp the cool air was when i was having a problem with the a/c...good luck ...my address is [email protected] and put something in the subject line referring to the heat temp gun so i will know it is you and not spam...


----------



## gadget (Jul 16, 2007)

I sent you a reply from another thread (unless i am doing this wrong ) the the heat gun...I have one...it is great. It shoots a laser beam and you can aim at different areas of your heat platen and can tell the temp and it will show you if you have any cool spots ( uneven heating ) i am out of town until after new years..if you wish to write to me at: [email protected] and ref to heat gun in the subject line i will give you the name of the gun when i return to my shop. I also aimed it at my A/C vents to tell me the temp of the air when i was having cooling problems. good luck...happy new year too....gadget aka allen


----------



## stuffnthingz (Oct 1, 2007)

I work at Fluke Corp. We make lots of Temperature test equipment. I believe some of them are fairly inexpensive, like the 62 mini temp gun. Check out the temp page at: Fluke Corporation - Thermometers Promotion

I am Fluke's Web Release Manager Good luck...


----------



## amv101 (Jul 16, 2007)

Depending on the type metal the heat presses use (Teflon, Aluminum) the laser heat temp guns wont work correctly. These metals dissapate heat in a different manner. You can get a 50 degree, plus misread. For more accurate readings you need a heat probe that touches the surface.

Geo Knight & Co Inc - Heat Presses Heat Press Machines Heat Press Machinery


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi, here is my 2 cents,, you are in Florida,, pre-press a little longer to extract the moisture, use medium to firm pressure, check your temp., double check your dwell time,, and press again. I do very thin cuts all the time and have no problems at all and no returns,,, just watch your steps and you should be fine.

R.


----------



## JPD (Nov 8, 2006)

I have used the Eco film with no issues. In fact, I just completed a two-colour job with no after wash problems at all. Some very small portions as well (I'm attaching a sample).

Get the IR gun (we got ours at Grainger).
Pre-press for 5-8 seconds, repeat until no steam comes off your shirt. 
Follow the info sheet for press temp/times exactly.
Press it again after it cools with a teflon/kraft paper/etc sheet.

Let us know what happens!

Eric


----------



## Ken Styles (Mar 16, 2006)

I just got the Eco-Film and I find it to be easier to use than the Cut II.

I have not done any wash tests yet but after my second press with the teflon paper the vinyl looks so imbedded into the shirt that I could see the pattern of the shirt fabric. I don't see how that could just fall off.


----------



## threadartist (Dec 18, 2007)

JPD said:


> I have used the Eco film with no issues. In fact, I just completed a two-colour job with no after wash problems at all. Some very small portions as well (I'm attaching a sample).
> 
> Get the IR gun (we got ours at Grainger).
> Pre-press for 5-8 seconds, repeat until no steam comes off your shirt.
> ...


I hope you don't mind that I interrupt this topic to ask a quick question about your design. I am brand new with my cutter (less than a week) and have cut only single color items so far. I want to try a two color design like what you did. Did you cut both layers and then pick off the color that you want on top and lay it on top and then heat press in one step or did you heat press the first color and then lay the second color on top and heat press again, making the heat pressing a two-step process.

Thanks so any assistance you can lend.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

threadartist said:


> I hope you don't mind that I interrupt this topic to ask a quick question about your design. I am brand new with my cutter (less than a week) and have cut only single color items so far. I want to try a two color design like what you did. Did you cut both layers and then pick off the color that you want on top and lay it on top and then heat press in one step or did you heat press the first color and then lay the second color on top and heat press again, making the heat pressing a two-step process.
> 
> Thanks so any assistance you can lend.


Usually a two step process.


----------



## JPD (Nov 8, 2006)

Yep, two step. Cut and apply first image. Applied an inside stroke and cut the inside portion, then applied over the first image.

Not very time consuming and the results were great!

Eric


----------

